# Waiting for puppies! lol



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

My show winning Bitch 'Wayakin' is due puppies anyday! She is Huge!!
We've waited 2 years for this litter. I bought Dad as he is unrelated to my line. Wayakin having been bred by us.
Dad, Che Guevara, is now just over 2 yrs old now and hipscored 5:4
I am keeping a pup or 2 from this litter, and a friend is having a dog, she's been waiting over a year now lol And another pup is pre booked. But looking at her now I'd say 7 plus!

Here's a few pics of mum and dad. I'll try and get some belly pics of wayakin now lol She looks like she's swollowed a double quilt lol

Wayakin









Wayakin and Che









Che Guevara and sister Karma at a show in July.


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

stunning dogs you have :flrt:
we should be in the same situation however i think missy is having a phantom . one day she looks pregnant next day shes skinny again she is due 6th oct and shes not looking very pregnant at all today yesterday she did lol :whistling2:
i give up shes eating for england which is not like her she used to stuggle to eat one tin of dog food now shes eating 3 times a day ! 
her 4 teets near her back legs have filled out a bit but no milk and im sure shes digging to australia !
we havnt had a scan as she never stands for a vet she just runs and hides so vet said not to stress her and wait and see although my friend was sure she felt some thing in there move , we did the human prgnancy tests on her, later on it works the same on dogs so im told by a reliable source however one test was positive the other negative so i guess we are going to just have to wait and see
i just love the way she looks at me at the moment as if to say :Na_Na_Na_Na:
good luck to you 
ann x


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Have to agree! :2thumb:

You should get some stunning pups from that mating! Dying to see them!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

No half as dying to see them as I am lol I'm on pins! lol 
2 years I have waited for this mating, and I really can't wait lol
She's currently lying on her pile of fleece blankets with the stray pregnant cat lol
Wayakin is a stunning girl, everyone who meets her adores her and she has a bit of a fan club lol


They are lovely dogs and sooo wonderful with children.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Good luck with the babies! Mummy is a stunner for sure! :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Couple of show pics of Wayakin last year.
and my fave photo of Wayakin. Posing proudly with her trophy and winners rosette.










and watching other classes


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

She is beautiful! What kind of dog is she? She looks like a wolf :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

SilverSteno said:


> She is beautiful! What kind of dog is she? She looks like a wolf :lol2:


 Aye, She does lol 
She's a Northern Inuit and yes they have a dash of wolf in the Breed.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> Aye, She does lol
> She's a Northern Inuit and yes they have a dash of wolf in the Breed.



Are they on the import register or do they have their own classes now? Stunning Dogs, good luck with the litter & post up plenty of pics pleaseeeeeeee :2thumb:.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

corny girl said:


> Are they on the import register or do they have their own classes now? Stunning Dogs, good luck with the litter & post up plenty of pics pleaseeeeeeee :2thumb:.


Nope, tho they can enter companion dog shows as Northern Inuit. They also have a few clubs that runs shows for the breed across the country that are run to KC rules.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*sleepless night*

Are they here yet?How exciting .


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Gorgeous Dogs, be great to see the pups when they arrive, be sure to add photos!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I will do, soon as the first one is out I'll have pics and straight on as each one is born lol 
At the mo, both her and the cat are doing nothing. 
From the size of her last week I'd have said 6. The size she is now I'm thinking 8 plus lol 
They mated over a few days and at their own time due to how secretive Wayakin likes it to be lol She dosen't like anyone watching. 
I am dead on my feet, Again, stayed up last night and while I was up I was painting the hall and stairs lol Well, Watching a dog sleeping isn't fun lol


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

lol, why do they always have to give birth in the middle of the night?! 
Be worth the wait though eh? Are you keeping one did you say? 
be lovely having a dog you bred and have had from birth! 
good luck hope all goes well for mum and pups (and you manage some sleep....)


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

lizardloverrach said:


> lol, why do they always have to give birth in the middle of the night?!
> Be worth the wait though eh? Are you keeping one did you say?
> be lovely having a dog you bred and have had from birth!
> good luck hope all goes well for mum and pups (and you manage some sleep....)


Definately! I'm hoping on a bitch....or 2 lol and a close friend has had her name on a dog pup for a year now.

I bred Mum. I still ahve her mum and dad. Her mum was retired a few years ago. I also have mum's full younger brother (neutered) and retired stud neutered half brother.
Dad I bought and dad's older sister I also bought. After having Karma and how lovely nature she is and type, that when option on her brother before they were born, I jumped at it. That and he was a perfect match for Wayakin.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Only just seen this 

wow laura i bet your so excited ahem wheres them pics of her fat tum then :lol2:

when are you guessing she will start ?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

:flrt::flrt::flrt: I love waya and Che there both stunning doggies Cant wait to see pups she better drop them soon I want to oooooohhhhhhhhhh and aaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww over them when I bring Dex across :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt: I love waya and Che there both stunning doggies Cant wait to see pups she better drop them soon I want to oooooohhhhhhhhhh and aaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww over them when I bring Dex across :lol2:


Will you be able to resist! lol Gonna have to frisk you on the way out lol in case you've knitted a cardied with really big pockets lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Will you be able to resist! lol Gonna have to frisk you on the way out lol in case you've knitted a cardied with really big pockets lol


damn who told you about more plan:whistling2: thats why I am bringing a friend I will keep you occupied while she swipes a puppy :Na_Na_Na_Na:

hee hee every time i say she hasn't dropped yet Rich just says NO :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

lol What with you and your super knitted pockets and Meko planning to come dressed as Santa with a big sack I'm gonna have to keep these pups under cctv in the livingroom lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> lol What with you and your super knitted pockets and Meko planning to come dressed as Santa with a big sack I'm gonna have to keep these pups under cctv in the livingroom lol


you are :lol2: its cos we know how super gorgeous these pups are going to be:flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

No pups yet?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Nope, think she's going on the last mating lol 
She's all good tho, no issues, just me stressing from 8 weeks cause it can happen any time from then lol

She is huge tho.


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck they are stunning dogs cant wait to see pics of the pups when they are finally here.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

They are super unbelievabley cute when puppies. I'm just hoping on a Red Bitch pup just like mum lol but it's normaly the pup that my heart starting screaming 'It's the one' lol 
I've been painting the Hall, Stairs and landing today (well all last night aswell. Stripped off all the wall paper, had to fill cracks and nics. Sand and paint the bare concrete. Thought, well since as I'm staying up lol Might aswell get some work done.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Belly Pictures lol










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Dosen't seem to show just how big her belly is lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i *think* she may be pregnant!! look at those boobies!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> i *think* she may be pregnant!! look at those boobies!


Really lol
Cause I've known for weeks lol

The kids were sat feeling the babies wiggling inside today. Beren thought it was wonderful lol and said she's having 20 lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Really lol
> Cause I've known for weeks lol
> 
> The kids were sat feeling the babies wiggling inside today. Beren thought it was wonderful lol and said she's having 20 lol


hehe !
how long do you recon itll be?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> hehe !
> how long do you recon itll be?


Any day Now. Or rather, any Night now lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i *think* she may be pregnant!! look at those boobies!


 
hmmm, Laura... i think the first line of your first post may have been a bit ambiguous with the 'due puppies any day'


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Meko said:


> hmmm, Laura... i think the first line of your first post may have been a bit ambiguous with the 'due puppies any day'


 
lol I know lol



I've just gloss painted all the coving, skirting boards and picture rails in the hall. And all the framework around the front door and stain glass window panels. So Just a few more coats of paint on the wall and staining the floor boards and it'll be finished!!! Well, until I pull the carpet off the stairs and sand all the steps back and get a carpet runner and original carpet runner holders. Busy busy! Well, If I'm awake all night for the next few weeks I might aswell get the decorating done lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> hehe !
> how long do you recon itll be?



lol maybe read the whole topic :whistling2:

look at the belly I know what you mean about pics took pics of remmie and she was HUGE but in pics it didnt look that big!!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> lol I know lol
> 
> 
> 
> I've just gloss painted all the coving, skirting boards and picture rails in the hall. And all the framework around the front door and stain glass window panels. So Just a few more coats of paint on the wall and staining the floor boards and it'll be finished!!! Well, until I pull the carpet off the stairs and sand all the steps back and get a carpet runner and original carpet runner holders. Busy busy! Well, If I'm awake all night for the next few weeks I might aswell get the decorating done lol


 
:lol2: i think she needs to drop em soon else ur gonna end up with exaustion hehehe. i would curl up next to her and sleep, would soon know if something was happening lol.

on the up side, the pups are gonna come into an amazing newly decorated house thats all clean and perfect :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Still no puppies  was hoping for insanely cute pictures. Hows momma feral getting on?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Meko said:


> hmmm, Laura... i think the first line of your first post may have been a bit ambiguous with the 'due puppies any day'





Pimperella said:


> lol I know lol





bosshogg said:


> lol maybe read the whole topic :whistling2:
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Esarosa said:


> Still no puppies  was hoping for insanely cute pictures. Hows momma feral getting on?


 
Lol Well, She's on to puffing and panting lol 

and mom feral cat, she is just huge and fit to explode. Settled in more than completely, you'd think she'd always been here lol Apart from not having already been spayed.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i was joking.. feck me...


I knew that! :2thumb: Twas obvious to me!!! I thought the same thing when I saw those nipples! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> I knew that! :2thumb: Twas obvious to me!!! I thought the same thing when I saw those nipples! :lol2:


lol glad somone can tell lol!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> lol glad somone can tell lol!


 
I can't. Sleep depravation you see!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

The puffing and Panting has finally started!! Puppies by morning!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> The puffing and Panting has finally started!! Puppies by morning!!!!


whoop! look forward to pics!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

6:28 Grey Dog Born.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

:no1::flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

1ST PUP. SORRY BLURRED PIC!!!
SOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeh!!!! At last!!!!

Congratulations on the first one! :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

He's a gorgeous Roman Nose on him!!! Good shape, fantastic markings. Looks like his grand dad Logan lol


----------



## pepper29 (Sep 11, 2009)

how adoreable 
congrats


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

:mf_dribble::flrt::no1:


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Awwwwwwwww sooooooooooooooo gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I've got clean fleeces ready, and washing machine on stand by to put the wet bloody blankets in and get them on the wash straight away.

Got a pile of dry warm towls all stacked up at the side, ready to dry off each pup. It's lovely and warm in the livingroom with the heating on a nice warm temp.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Gorgeous!!! Can't wait for the rest! *excited*


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww congrats, looking forwards to more pics :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm looking forward to taking more pics :lol2:
Going to be a long night for me lol


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

EEEEE :flrt: look forward to more piccys, and assume ur looking forward to sleep hehe :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

10:14pm dog pup, medium grey. big lad. 1lb 2 1/4 oz


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

:flrt::flrt: OMG i would love one of these guys, shame my hubby says no more animals, though im sure i could squeeze just one ickle puppy in.....its not like they get very big eh?:lol2:
Good luck with the rest of the litter im sure they will be stunning.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Pup number 3. 10:44pm
Dark Grey dog.










and the 3 boys so far.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Very handsome lads!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful pups:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

2:10am dark grey bitch.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

2:36am Black bitch


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

5:56am Silver Grey Bitch. Seriously like this girl already!
big bitch pup


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww they are beautiful!

Been a long night for you and Mum by the looks of it!

Hope all the pups do well


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Number 7
6:09am dark grey dog pup


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Catherine896 said:


> Aww they are beautiful!
> 
> Been a long night for you and Mum by the looks of it!
> 
> Hope all the pups do well


 
I haven't left her side bar going to the loo. I am in love with puppy number 2 (dog) and puppy number 6 (bitch)


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah I like number 6, the little black girl is stunning too:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

7 Pups all lined up and feeding. 4 Boys and 3 Girls.









I think I have my first choice Bitch pup. The silver grey girl has really taken my eye.
1 dog is def booked, another pup is booked but not sure on sex yet.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

congratulations they are all stunning:flrt:
love the little legs on the middle one.. i think s/he will grow up to be a dancer:lol2:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

awww they are all adorable! well done to you and mum! i agree the silver grey bitch is goorgeous :flrt:


----------



## GD1976 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Puppies*

Congratulations to you on the gorgeous puppies,,well done to the mama:2thumb:
So cute:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Beautiful :flrt:

Congrats Wayakin, Che & Pimps!


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Mum. I hope you can both get a well earned rest now.

Thay are all :flrt: just like there Mum.
But that little black girl is a bit :flrt: thats the one I would have my eye on if I needed another dog :whistling2::lol2:

Aly


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ooooooo i like the black one!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

congratulations on the new arrivals laura 

they are beautiful:2thumb::flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations! It was a long night, but well worth it by the looks of things!! :2thumbs:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations, what beautiful puppies!


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

:2thumb:CONGRATULATIONS:2thumb:

They all look perfect, what a lovely litter, you must be so proud:no1:


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats! They are all lil stunners!!! :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Proud is an understatement lol I'm overjoyed!

I am, however, completely Exhausted as I have not slept at all lol


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS, what super looking pups :flrt:. Love the Silver Grey Bitch, mind they are all lovely. Well done to you & Mum she must need a well earned rest & a good feed now (not forgetting you need a good sleep too). Keep us updated with plenty of pics :2thumb:.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Look at 'em all!!!! :flrt: Loving the little feets!!


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely pups, hope they continue to do well!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

beautiful pups there colours are fantastic.


----------



## pepper29 (Sep 11, 2009)

gorgeous puppies 
congrats


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Thinking of names for my girl now (no sugestions needed btw) 
2nd dog is booked. other pup has not been chosen yet lol
2 dogs and 2 bitches will be available if I don't end up keeping 2 lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i think my mum wants one.. she keeps saying she wants a Wilo.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

GORGEOUS PUPPIES!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## littleminx (Nov 20, 2008)

What are Mum and Dads hip scores?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

littleminx said:


> What are Mum and Dads hip scores?


 
You know what they are. It's in the first post. Why ask? You up to your usual bother causing again?
You wouldn't be getting one anyway


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

gorgeous pups! Everyone her knows you're a fantastic breeder, ignore the rest!


----------



## littleminx (Nov 20, 2008)

It doesnt say what Mums hip scores are?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

littleminx said:


> It doesnt say what Mums hip scores are?


 
Jayne, Your not having any pups off me. Simple.


----------



## the uro dude (May 5, 2009)

Congrats fantastic looking pups :no1:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Such cute bundles:flrt: We will need more pics now bet they change daily. Hows the cat getting on has she had the kittens yet


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

I want the black girl,soo gorgouse.............i wish,lol.uv done a brill job with the mum and pups,i would love to of been there and see and exsperience and it would be the first 4 me.:2thumb:


----------



## LUISSSSSSSS (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations :2thumb::2thumb:. Wot gorgeous dogs and puppies :2thumb::2thumb:. Do they make good house dogs? Looking into maybe getting a dog soon ( i hope lol ), just got to make sure i get my own way :whistling2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Senna was bred by Laura and I have to say she is the best dog and I dont know what I would do without her:flrt: you can tell she was raised by a breeder that really cares about her dogs

any more pics I need lots of pics so I know which one is going in my pocket when I come across in a couple of weeks :whistling2:


----------



## littleminx (Nov 20, 2008)

Is it a hard question what are Mums hips score?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

littleminx said:


> Is it a hard question what are Mums hips score?


i dont know if you didnt read what she wrote/cant read.... anyway, your not going to get one so why are you so bothered?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> i dont know if you didnt read what she wrote/cant read.... anyway, your not going to get one so why are you so bothered?


because she just wants to cause trouble by the looks of it


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> because she just wants to cause trouble by the looks of it


Yeah but on the flip side if Pimps just said then littleminx can't cause trouble can she? get what I mean? :lol2::blush:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Yeah but on the flip side if Pimps just said then littleminx can't cause trouble can she? get what I mean? :lol2::blush:


Think it's obvious. what with a previous post from me stating that waya wasn't hipscored as she was out on breeding terms, I got her back after she had had 2 litters, this is her last litter, she is 6 years old and vet and bva deem it pointless as she is healthy and has produced pups with very good hipscores.
However thing with littleminx is, she knows this, she is just out to cause bother and she has been on my banned list for many many years and she knows it. If she had been done, baring in mind I have stated Che's hipscores for all to see, surely if waya was scored I would have put it up as well??? Or are some people just too stupid to see that??

Quite, like I said, simple really, she ain't and never will be a suitable owner for any of my pups.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Think it's obvious. what with a previous post from me stating that waya wasn't hipscored as she was out on breeding terms, I got her back after she had had 2 litters, this is her last litter, she is 6 years old and vet and bva deem it pointless as she is healthy and has produced pups with very good hipscores.
> However thing with littleminx is, she knows this, she is just out to cause bother and she has been on my banned list for many many years and she knows it. If she had been done, baring in mind I have stated Che's hipscores for all to see, surely if waya was scored I would have put it up as well??? Or are some people just too stupid to see that??
> 
> Quite, like I said, simple really, she ain't and never will be a suitable owner for any of my pups.


Sorry I didn't mean it in a bitchy way and had no idea Wayakin wasn't hip scored. :blush:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

If she's had litters before and the pups have good scores then thats great, probably much more telling than an actual score on her! 
hope the pups are all well :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Unless someone is buying a puppy I dont see what it matters about hipscores. This is a thread so we can all drool over cute pups:flrt:NOT bitch about what has or hasnt been done


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Unless someone is buying a puppy I dont see what it matters about hipscores. This is a thread so we can all drool over cute pups:flrt:NOT bitch about what has or hasnt been done


Yup. Littleminx is known to me, and has been for sometime. And in all that time has never been known as anything other than a bother causer, wether to me or many other people that I know.

I didn't have this litter for any other reason than I wanted to keep one or two pups from her, I bred Wayakin, I have her mum and dad, brother and half brother. And a very close friend I have known since uni, who has wanted a pup from me for a few years now. She's getting hers free aswell.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Yup. Littleminx is known to me, and has been for sometime. And in all that time has never been known as anything other than a bother causer, wether to me or many other people that I know.
> 
> I didn't have this litter for any other reason than I wanted to keep one or two pups from her, I bred Wayakin, I have her mum and dad, brother and half brother. And a very close friend I have known since uni, who has wanted a pup from me for a few years now. She's getting hers free aswell.


Im not surprised you want to keep a pup or 2 they are stunning dogs. Congratulations on this stunning litter :no1:


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

It annoys me the way people dont understand what hip scores mean either. Yes a good score hopefully means that your puppy wont develop genetic hip dysplacia, but it does not mean your dog (especially large breed dogs) wont get hip problems in the future if you bring it up wrong, i.e walking to much, letting them jump up alot, incorrect diet etc etc 
Although I look for dogs that have hip scored parents, I much prefer to see any dogs the parents have produced before and look at scores from the lines they are using to base my knowledge


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fuzzball said:


> It annoys me the way people dont understand what hip scores mean either. Yes a good score hopefully means that your puppy wont develop genetic hip dysplacia, but it does not mean your dog (especially large breed dogs) wont get hip problems in the future if you bring it up wrong, i.e walking to much, letting them jump up alot, incorrect diet etc etc
> Although I look for dogs that have hip scored parents, I much prefer to see any dogs the parents have produced before and look at scores from the lines they are using to base my knowledge


 
Excellent post:2thumb: It annoys me to see people over exercising large breed puppies, if only they knew the damage they are doing to their joints


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Fuzzball said:


> It annoys me the way people dont understand what hip scores mean either. Yes a good score hopefully means that your puppy wont develop genetic hip dysplacia, but it does not mean your dog (especially large breed dogs) wont get hip problems in the future if you bring it up wrong, i.e walking to much, letting them jump up alot, incorrect diet etc etc
> Although I look for dogs that have hip scored parents, I much prefer to see any dogs the parents have produced before and look at scores from the lines they are using to base my knowledge


 
Very good point indeed. I have seen many a large breed pup, ruined due to over exercise when young and developing. Stairs are a major concern. I read a report once that a lot of skilled vets could xray a dog and tell you to what side your stairs bent, from the score on the dog, if the dog was allowed to run up and down stairs.
The reason why dog agility and flyball can not be started until 12months, 18months and in some breeds 2 years because of the stresses involved on developing bones.


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

I think its vets and the kennel club that make these people believe that all that matters are the results to the health related tests that are relevant to each breed, that is doesnt matter what these people do to the dogs once they get them, it will all work out just fine.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Fuzzball said:


> I think its vets and the kennel club that make these people believe that all that matters are the results to the health related tests that are relevant to each breed, that is doesnt matter what these people do to the dogs once they get them, it will all work out just fine.


 
Aye, and certainly in the case of poor diet. When people are told puppy food, or large breed puppy food, then Junior foods. And they ignore it and go on to feeding basic adult pet diet which dosen't contain anything near enough to allow for growing bones and muscles.
The correct feeding of the bitch with pups aswell. I leave the sack of puppy food with the top rolled down so that she can eat as much as she wants, when she wants, and meat, treats, whelping milk, all on tap so that the developing puppies and growing puppies miss out on nothing.
Wayakin is also very fussy, and loves fruit and veg! So she is also having fresh fruit (apples, peaches, melon, tomatoes) and veg (Broccolli, Carrots, cooked potato and sweet potato). All as extras as she is eating 3 to 4 times more than normal, and in a few weeks will be eating 6 times as much.


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

Yes couldnt agree more, I also dont like litters of puppies that have nothing but newspaper to lay on as tiny pups as I dont like the way they have no grip and I think its too much for their delicate limbs, thats just me though!! My last 3 pups I helped raise and were thoroughly spoilt with duvets and vet bed. It does have its downsides though, as a puppy Melody would pee on vet bed and didnt have a clue what newspaper was for!! :bash:

She sounds thoroughly spoilt and so she should be for producing such gorgeous pups!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Fuzzball said:


> Yes couldnt agree more, I also dont like litters of puppies that have nothing but newspaper to lay on as tiny pups as I dont like the way they have no grip and I think its too much for their delicate limbs, thats just me though!! My last 3 pups I helped raise and were thoroughly spoilt with duvets and vet bed. It does have its downsides though, as a puppy Melody would pee on vet bed and didnt have a clue what newspaper was for!! :bash:
> 
> She sounds thoroughly spoilt and so she should be for producing such gorgeous pups!!


 
God I am obcessive with pups. 
She has thick fleece bedding, washed daily or more if needed. so that she gets fresh fleece blankets thicky laid, straight out teh tumble all warm and cosy and smelling of tumble sheets (waya loves it, she shoves her nose in and sniffs away rubbing her face into it lol but she also smells flowers in the garden!!)
Newspaper is for peeing on, not for bedding lol
During whelp I had a stack of blackets ready so after each pup I could change blankets so that no wet blankets were left in which would chill pups, then those blankets went straight into teh waiting washing machine and on a 90 wash. Anyone whos had a litter will know that after birth smell lol and quicker I get them washed the better lol


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

Just looked back on this thread and wanted to say congratulations they are gorgeous :no1::2thumb:<3:flrt:.


----------



## littleminx (Nov 20, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Think it's obvious. what with a previous post from me stating that waya wasn't hipscored as she was out on breeding terms, I got her back after she had had 2 litters, this is her last litter, she is 6 years old and vet and bva deem it pointless as she is healthy and has produced pups with very good hipscores.
> However thing with littleminx is, she knows this, she is just out to cause bother and she has been on my banned list for many many years and she knows it. If she had been done, baring in mind I have stated Che's hipscores for all to see, surely if waya was scored I would have put it up as well??? Or are some people just too stupid to see that??
> 
> Quite, like I said, simple really, she ain't and never will be a suitable owner for any of my pups.


I ask as I have seen many Inuits crippled with HD as the Mum was never hipscored and there is no way and vet or BVA would say "its ok dont bother scoring have another litter" Please give some people some credit. Didnt you have some other pups not long ago.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

littleminx said:


> I ask as I have seen many Inuits crippled with HD as the Mum was never hipscored and there is no way and vet or BVA would say "its ok dont bother scoring have another litter" Please give some people some credit. Didnt you have some other pups not long ago.


Lol your laughable you really are. :whistling2:

I know more about NI than you could ever learn lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

littleminx said:


> I ask as I have seen many Inuits crippled with HD as the Mum was never hipscored and there is no way and vet or BVA would say "its ok dont bother scoring have another litter" Please give some people some credit. Didnt you have some other pups not long ago.


wether laura has had the test done or not is up to her............but i know full well she has had the tests done :2thumb:

unless your wanting to buy a pup and laura is wanting to sell you one...........then i really dont see what the parents hip scores have to do with you anyway 

Oh and laura the pups are absolutely beautiful :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

littleminx said:


> I ask as I have seen many Inuits crippled with HD as the Mum was never hipscored and there is no way and vet or BVA would say "its ok dont bother scoring have another litter" Please give some people some credit. Didnt you have some other pups not long ago.


actually my vet told me not to bother my stud when he was 8 and I wanted to use him one last time the vet said, if he can still do a full days beating and not be stiff hes OK, hes sired in his life 6 litters and not one of them pups has HD

Lauras dogs are all healthy and as she owns most the family and theres no problems, and before I was friends with Laura I knew the only NI for me was one of hers! ccompared to some of the NI out there, they are true to type and dont look like collie x's .....I think your just causing trouble, and correct me if I'm wrong Laura but her last litter was 2year ago!


----------

